# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  MANUAL DE CREDITOS AGROPECUARIOS

## manolo40pe

*MANUAL DE CREDITOS AGROPECUARIOS*  En este manual se describen los aspectos más resaltantes en el otorgamiento de créditos en el sector agropecuario. Ideal para analistas o funcionarios de crédito rural, asimismo para profesionales del agro que deseen adquirir conocimientos sobre créditos agrícolas, que les permita estar preparados para trabajar en Bancos, Financieras o Cajas rurales.  Son 8 capítulos donde se tratan los temas más importantes dentro del crédito agrícola: 
1. El reto de los préstamos agrícolas
2. La importancia del conocimiento agrícola
3. La Solicitud de préstamo
4. La Visita de campo
5. La Evaluación de préstamos
6. Aprobación y seguimiento del préstamo
7. Gestión de reembolsos atrasados e incumplimientos de pago
8. Gestión de Cartera 
Para los interesados, Los capìtulos se envían a través de correo electrónico en formato PDF. Escribir al correo : ing_agronomo69@hotmail.comTemas similares: Importaciones de productos agropecuarios de EEUU al Perú Artículo: 11,000 productores agropecuarios recibirán capacitación de Agrobanco en el 2011 Artículo: Minag entrega hoy constancias de financiamiento a 99 productores agropecuarios Capacitarán a más de 5 mil productores agropecuarios para impulsar agro Tren papa vendió al publico 90 toneladas de productos agropecuarios

----------


## cocolucho

ING. JOSE, ESTOY INTERESADO SOBRE EL MANUAL, MI CORREO ES: basto_22@hotmail.com
LE AGRADESCO DE ANTEMANO X LA INFORMACION QUE ME PUEDA ENVIAR.
SALUDOS JORGE

----------



----------

